# My First one



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Well after calling all over the country this morning I finally found  what I was looking for, I purchased my very first G scale locomotive , its a brand new Aristo Dash 9 ATSF War Bonnet, I didnt realize that would be such a hard critter to find but I did and cant wait to take it to the Garden and let'er rip


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun! 
OOOYA 
Welcome!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool machine, eh? 

I wouldn't have thought it'd be hard to find.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the hobby!! May it give you many, many years of pleasure!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bound to bring a grin to your face. Jerry


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not forget the pics of your run, And Congradulations.

Enjoy

Bill


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys and YES I will be getting alot of pictures of it


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to the best hobby this side of heaven. I haven't even laid one foot of track since I started my layout last fall. But I didn't let that stop me from purchasing four engines and three dozen freight/passenger cars in anticipation of the day I can actually run something in the back yard. I plan to use battery/RC outside. So that means I have to convert each engine before I can try them outside. There just never seems to be a dull moment with garden railroad trains. 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

This side of heaven? 

I assure you God is a model railroader. It says in Isaiah 6: 

"I saw the LORD high and lifted up and his train filled the temple." 

Modern translations say "the train of his robe," but we know better


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the great sermon Torby. I did not fall asleep once. I really enjoyed the choir's choice of Long Train runnin'.
Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MasonsDad on 02/13/2008 7:23 PM
Well after calling all over the country this morning I finally found  what I was looking for, I purchased my very first G scale locomotive , its a brand new Aristo Dash 9 ATSF War Bonnet, I didnt realize that would be such a hard critter to find but I did and cant wait to take it to the Garden and let'er rip
I have one of those. Ran it this summer under remote battery power and with a Phoenix sound system. This is an excellent engine: runs very well, especially as far as stability on the track and is an extremely impressive locomotive. 

--Ron in Alaska


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you Ron, I tried to do a little homework on the many choices I had and REALLY like the Dash 9 with the War bonnet, for now Im going to just run it right out of the box and then start shopping around for sound, any recomendations?


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Ben, 
Nice loco! 

As far as sound goes popular choices are Dalle, QSI, Sierra and Phoenix. 
Dallee is the cheapest and is monophonic, meaning you only hear one sound at a time. If the horn sounds the diesel sound stops. The Dash 9 is worthy of better sound. 
QSI is a motor controlller and sound board. It is mainly for use with DCC although I understand it can be used with DC. Users say the sound is equal to Sierra and Phoenix. 
Sierra has great sound and is a bit cheaper than Phoenix. It is a popular choice. 
Phoenix is the top of the line and cost more than Sierra. If you buy the computer programing kit, the Phoenix has tons of sound adjustments. And you can program it for different engine types. You can cut cost by putting the sound card in a box car and just reprogram it for the loco type at the head of the train. This can save you money if you have multiple locos.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MasonsDad on 02/15/2008 5:31 PM
Thank you Ron, I tried to do a little homework on the many choices I had and REALLY like the Dash 9 with the War bonnet, for now Im going to just run it right out of the box and then start shopping around for sound, any recomendations?
Spend the extra bucks on the Phoenix. You won't be sorry.


--Ron in AK


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the VERY helpful advice Gents its greatly appreciated


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another option, if you run DC with an ordinary power pack, the QSI board just plugs into the socket in the -9 and has sound, momentum, all the bells and whistles. $127. 
On DC, flipping the reversing switch can control the horn and the bell (separately). 

If you add the Quantum Engineer ($45) you can control over 30 different sounds remotely. 

Worth looking into... go to the QSI Solutions web site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Update


Its here!!! came in today ,a day early un packed it set it on the Mantle until this friday when it goes to the Garden for a full days run


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Congratulations on the new baby [dash 9] as well as Mason.  You have just bought a ticket to many hours of fun and activity.... and possibly an addiction... 

I look forward to seeing you on Chat again.  
JimC.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

hey ben 
your engine ran great pulling jims coal cars


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

My mind must be in the gutter as I thought you were going to say that you finally got ............L*&d...

Art


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By eddie on 02/26/2008 7:35 PM
hey ben 
your engine ran great pulling jims coal cars


Thanks Eddie and again Thanks for helping me out with it while I was tending to Mason hes a handfull LOL, also as I mentioned to you before if you and your Dad ever want to come over and build something dont hesitate to ask and we WILL build something, Im going out to the garden this morning to do some maintenance on the Trestle , see you next time little buddy take care.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks , 

its always an honor to run your dash 9 
see 'ya next saturday


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By eddie on 02/28/2008 3:07 PM
thanks , 

its always an honor to run your dash 9 
see 'ya next saturday

Why Thank you Eddie
yeppers I think I might be able to make it saturday, I may even try to finish up the  X braces and stringers on the Trestle, got a good start on it today and just have a little more tweeking to do and she will be as good as new, then Zip and or I will seal it either with paint or ???? , Im thinking i may try to show up a little early if I can show up at all, that way I can get a jump on getting some more of the X braces done before the crowd, Anyways little buddy talk to ya soon.


----------

